# Cách Chọn Nệm Cho Người Bị Bệnh Xương Khớp



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (16/11/18)

*Bệnh nhân mắc bệnh xương khớp là những đối tượng tương đối nhạy cảm, do đó nệm dùng cho những người bệnh cần được cân nhắc và xem xét kỹ càng khi mua.*

Chọn nệm đã khó, chọn nệm cho người mắc bệnh xương khớp còn khó khăn hơn. Với những người chưa có kinh nghiệm, việc đưa ra sự lựa chọn sai lầm khi mua nệm sẽ gây nguy hiểm, khiến mức độ bệnh trở nên trầm trọng hơn. Chính vì vậy, với kinh nghiệm nhiều năm trong nghề chúng tôi tổng hợp kiến thức và chia sẻ với bạn đọc cách chọn nệm cho người bị bệnh xương khớp qua bài viết sau đây, tham khảo để rút kinh nghiệm cho bản thân bạn nhé!

*1. Vì sao phải cẩn trọng trong chọn nệm cho người mắc bệnh xương khớp?*
Theo các bác sĩ chuyên khoa cho biết, giấc ngủ ngon sẽ giúp điều trị hiệu quả cho người mắc bệnh xương khớp. Do vậy, khi chọn nệm bạn cần tuân thủ những tiêu chí như sau:





_Cách Chọn Nệm Cho Người Bị Bệnh Xương Khớp_​
+ Chỉ chọn những loại nệm chính hãng, cao cấp, có như vậy mới đảm bảo được độ bền, tính đàn hồi và êm ái, phù hợp với mắc bệnh xương khớp, duy trì tư thế đúng và độ cong tự nhiên cho cơ thể.

+ Ưu tiên những mẫu nệm êm ái, nhẹ nhàng, không nên chọn loại nệm quá cứng vì như vậy sẽ khiến đau nhức lưng và cơ, cảm giác không được thoải mái khi ngủ. Các loại nệm cứng sẽ gây chèn ép, phá vỡ độ cong tự nhiên của cột sống, buộc nó phải gồng lên khi ngủ, còn khi thức dậy thì sẽ cảm giác mệt mỏi.

+ Nệm cho người bị đau nhức xương khớp cũng phải có tác dụng hạn chế được khả năng lan truyền xung động. Bởi nếu không có chức năng này lực sẽ tác động và gây phản ứng ngược trở lại lên hệ cơ xương, làm giấc ngủ của mọi người sẽ không được thoải mái.

Vì những nguyên do trên, khi mua đệm cho người bị mắc bệnh xương khớp bạn cần phải cẩn trọng, xem xét kỹ lưỡng nếu không muốn bệnh tình trở nặng hơn.




_Cách Chọn Nệm Cho Người Bị Bệnh Xương Khớp_​
*2. Chọn nệm nào cho người bị mắc bệnh xương khớp*
Thị trường với nhiều loại nệm khác nhau, nhưng đối với mỗi đối tượng như người già, trẻ nhỏ, phụ nữ mang thai hay thậm chí là người bị bệnh xương khớp cũng cần lựa chọn một loại phù hợp nhất.

+ Theo các chuyên gia, người mắc bệnh xương khớp sẽ thích hợp với loại nệm cao su tổng hợp, nệm cao su thiên nhiên. Tuy nhiên, khi lựa chọn bạn nên tránh những sản phẩm quá mỏng và mềm. Ưu tiên những loại nệm dày vì nó sẽ giúp nâng đỡ hệ xương, tránh xảy ra tình trạng võng, lún, gây chèn ép khiến bệnh càng thêm nặng.






_Nệm cao su tổng hợp TATANA mang lại sự êm ái và thoải mái cho người nằm_​
+ Vào mùa đông, bạn có thể chọn nệm lò xo, nệm cao su để giúp giữ thân nhiệt, làm nóng chân tay, cơ thể, hạn chế việc đau khớp vì sự tác động của thời tiết.

Tổng hợp chia sẻ trên, có thể thấy rằng nệm lò xo, nệm cao su, nệm bông ép lót cao su, xơ dừa là những sản phẩm thích hợp nhất dành cho người mắc bệnh xương khớp. Nếu bạn muốn tìm kiếm địa chỉ cung cấp sản phẩm này đảm chất lượng đừng quên liên hệ với tatana.vn ngay nhé!
TATANA​


----------

